# ABZ '14



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi everyone ,,,,i should bé back around the 14th Jan if anyone fancies a wee get together any time after that , .


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan roddy, post a date


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi happy new year to you guys,yes up for that Roddy but wont be home until the 22nd January, set the date Roddy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm in, if I'm on dry land.
Steve


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys 
I am up for a meet if home

William


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OK,, so Beastie is home on thurs,, steve goes home on frid, new guy doesnt say ( :? ) missile is always game, so week after sounds good,, but I may be in Orkney !! :roll: ,,, watch this space


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Back From offshore Thursday.
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Home from Denmark on Wednesday so week after is good.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

who is Eduss and why can i not see his post ?????????????/


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

roddy said:


> who is Eduss and why can i not see his post ?????????????/


What are you on about Roddy? (are you on drugs) :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok , boys, beasties and others,,, what about Wed or Thurs... I finish 6.30 so as long as no one minds a smokey, argon smelling member that is ok for me,, lets have a big show........ ( I suppose that is 3 or more !! )


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would prefer Thursday ............ 18.30 at the Ghillies Lair? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Home at the mo and Flotta next week.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Wife is on a girls night out this Thursday, I can't cook :roll: so pleased to meet up if you want?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Wife is on a girls night out this Thursday, I can't cook :roll: so pleased to meet up if you want?


ha.. lazy b***er !!! ok so it be........


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Home at the mo and Flotta next week.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


I might see you there !!!!!!!!!!,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OK,, Thurs 6.30 it be,, ( straight from work !! :? )


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

That's good for me see you guys there :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I intend , circumstance permiting , to be there,,, maybe 15 mins late, maybe have to come from mogiemoss road


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok,, nice chat tonite,,, hey you guys know how to push a car !!!! :wink:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Good to catch up with you guys again, where to i send the bill to for the push :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to meet and chat.

You find out who your friends are ................... when you have a flat battery :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks boys,, just found out a friend in Abz has bot himself a TT so there might be two welders at the next meeting . :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Home at the mo and Flotta next week.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


are you still up there,, I am on a job in Kirkwall


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Oohps missed it again...!!!

William


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

William, you can edit your post so that you will receive notification when a new post is made on this thread.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Roddy / Steve et al,

Reg has suggested a meeting tomorrow Thursday 18.00 at Gillies Lair. Short notice but hope you can make it? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thank mate but ( as per PM ) I doubt if I will have my brakes fixed by tomo but if I have then I will be there,,,,,ta R


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Offshore.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Missile,,, re your q about brakes,, do you realize just how difficult it is to get a new Votek bumper !!! ( caliper due in today noon , then got to paint it and fit tomo morn,, prob manage that )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well caliper painted fitted and bled just to have shower and head throo to AB,, then realized today is Friday !!! fook me ,, where do the days go,, I know time seems to fly these days,, but missing a whole day !! WTK


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I could do Gillies Lair tomoz from 7pm
Steve


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi 
I am ok for tonight 

William


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wonder if Missile and Roddy are available...
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Steve,

I could make it. I shall ask Reg, but I think he may be offshore? I don't have phone number for Roddy.

See you guys tonight at 7.00pm. :idea:

Best Regards, Bob.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ok, im in.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hey !!!!!!!! that's not fair,, I could have been there after work but didn't know !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Poor Roddy, Bob bought all the beer and paid for food, what a guy.
Maybe a run out next time..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HUH !!!!!!!!! don't believe you !! :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

It's true honest and it's your turn next!!!!!!!! :idea:

Nice to meet William and sorry MO6542 did not make it [smiley=gossip.gif]

You missed a good night. We started off discussing the merits of a bi-turbo for Steve's rocket, then moved on to discuss options for world peace.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to meet William and see his orange pocket rocket and a beaut Misano QS.
Hopefully a run out next time with the lighter nights.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> It's true honest and it's your turn next!!!!!!!! :idea:
> 
> Nice to meet William and sorry MO6542 did not make it [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> You missed a good night. We started off discussing the merits of a bi-turbo for Steve's rocket, then moved on to discuss options for world peace.


Haha , that sounds liike good meet ,,,,,, no pink cup holders up here !!!!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Roddy,

How are your brakes?

Please be advised I have sent you a PM.

Regards, Bob


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi
Nice to meet you guys Steve nd Bob
Look forward to maybe a drive next time !

Regards William


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Hi Roddy,
> 
> How are your brakes?
> 
> ...


Good man ye are ,,, will attend to that after this !!!!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that your welding? Very neat [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha ,, thank you ,, top man :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Heavy duty downpipe and WG return..
Steve


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't make it this time, my friend moved house to Turriff so went to visit, and signal was poor.

Would love to meet some other tt owners soon, I am in the army and work away from home so can only really make weekends!

I'll keep up to date with this thread and keep an eye out for more further meets 

Richard


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Who's up for Gillies Lair next Wednesday from 6.30pm..

Steve
Bob
?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fit like an furryboots loons,,,, well I am starting new job in Huntly on Monday, I expect 12 hour shifts , but a short blast down the 96 should see me there around 7 even with current ESP maladies and smokey permitting [smiley=bigcry.gif] but will have to see how the job is going,,,,,


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will be good to see you Buddy, but keeping your job is more important..
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Who's up for Gillies Lair next Wednesday from 6.30pm..
> 
> Steve
> Bob
> ?


Will be there guys, see you then


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anybody up for a Wednesday meet this week at Gillies?
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Anybody up for a Wednesday meet this week at Gillies?
> Steve


I will be there,,,,and I will be checking all your passports and work visas !!! :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, can't make it this week


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody up for a Wednesday meet this week at Gillies?
> ...


I have a little something for you to look at..so bring cash..  
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the plastic fantastic is ever present !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> the plastic fantastic is ever present !!!!!! :lol:


Cash for Liquid..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be at Gillies from 6.30pm if anybody fancies joining Roddy and myself for a shandy and a bite to eat.
I will also be in the TT so peeps with a sensative disposition, be aware.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll be on leave from 8th - 25th August, would be good to meet some fellow tt owners from the aberdeenshire area as always been busy with work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

despite there being a TT on every street corner around the abz area it is notoriously difficult to arrange meets as many of us work away and time at home is limited


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wed Aug 13th if thats ok with peeps..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I should be able to make that [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds good to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Good for me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if I am here then I will be there :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's a date..not sure if I will bring the TT along or not..we will see
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

its alright.. you dont have to wash it !! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> its alright.. you dont have to wash it !! :wink:


But dirt affects my mpg on the 700 mile round trip..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

All those stickers must add a few grams to the weight?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> All those stickers must add a few grams to the weight?


They are the cleanest things on the outside of the car as they were put on since the TT was last washed.
They have actually improved my drag coefficient.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The extra weight must increase your 0-60 by at least 0.000001 millisecond but I guess that would be offset by increase in your terminal velocity on the 1/4 mile drag ? <LOL>

Those stickers were a real bitch to take off without damaging my paint. If and when you tire of them, I hope you can get them off without damage to your wrap.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> The extra weight must increase your 0-60 by at least 0.000001 millisecond but I guess that would be offset by increase in your terminal velocity on the 1/4 mile drag ? <LOL>
> 
> Those stickers were a real bitch to take off without damaging my paint. If and when you tire of them, I hope you can get them off without damage to your wrap.


Maybe another reason to keep them on for a while..
Steve


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure if i will manage tomorrow evening, will keep you updated!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there from about 6.30
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

Hope to see you and Roddy there


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

will be there 
( working togs :roll: )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope to see you and Roddy there


so where was you tonite mate ???
steve,, watch out for reversing mercs !! :?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry dudes, I couldn't make it tonight [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yeah..I gave him the benefit of the doubt..but it was the Beemer that thought he had right of way that cheesed me off..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> Sorry dudes, I couldn't make it tonight [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No worries but you missed free food incl deserts..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Any body fancy meeting up this week at Gillies for a bite and a shandy..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Any body fancy meeting up this week at Gillies for a bite and a shandy..
> Steve


Sorry, I have man flu


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No worries Bob, i know how dibilitating it is.
Steve


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We have been asked along Aberdeen Audi next Thursday (27th) evening between 6.00pm and 8pm, who are planning to have an exclusive event to launch this car to their current TT customer base. Obviously this event is open to everyone on the forum but if you want to get a close look and you're in the area why not pop along.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Strange I didn't get an invite :x


----------

